

Ask HN: Who are some real fringe scientists? - nitin1213

and their works and who&#x27;s your favorite?
======
opless
if you're looking for loons, look no further than 'captain cyborg'
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Warwick](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Warwick)

